# Montana



## nikon90s (Feb 25, 2005)

Just a shot in the dark but are there any others on this forum that live in MT.  I live in Kalispell ad I am always looking for someone to talk shop with.


----------



## Karalee (Mar 5, 2005)

Give me a few weeks, Im moving from Lakeside back into Kalispell.


----------



## trevorhartman (Jan 30, 2006)

I live in Billings...


----------

